# Cheapest Cryovac Bags



## cheflivengood (Oct 7, 2017)

Any good leads?


----------



## daveb (Oct 7, 2017)

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited for chamber bags. They have the strip sealer bags as well.

https://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/


----------



## cheflivengood (Oct 7, 2017)

daveb said:


> Vacuum Sealers Unlimited for chamber bags. They have the strip sealer bags as well.
> 
> https://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/



awesome thanks dave


----------

